# Problem mit Statistik bei Puretec



## daki (21. Februar 2004)

Guten Tag alleseits,

Ich habe ein Problem bei meiner Domain: 

http://www.appartement-wiesenhof.de (Puretec)

Und zwar habe ich mir die Statistik anzeigen lassen, sprich ich hab mich eingeloggt und bin auf das Verzeichniss "logs" gegangen. Hat alles Wunderbar funktioniert, doch jedesmal wenn ich jetzt die seite öffne, kommt nicht der Inhalt sondern immer nur die statistik. Hatte es auch auf mehreren Rechnern probiert aber es tat sich nichts. Immer nur die statistik.
Ihr könnt es gerne selbst probieren...

Weis jemand was ich da vermurkst habe?

mfg

daki


----------



## hulmel (21. Februar 2004)

Du hast eine index.html (Statistik) und eine index.htm (Homepage) im Document-Root.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (21. Februar 2004)

So siehts aus. Lösche einfach die Datei index.html in dem Hauptverzeichnis Deines Webspaces, dabei kann nicht viel kaputt gehen.

http://www.appartement-wiesenhof.de/index.htm -> funktioniert


----------



## daki (22. Februar 2004)

Hi,

hat super funktioniert.

Danke an alle

mfg

daki


----------

